# General > Literature >  My new book

## John Little

Once upon a time in a county far away from his present home, lived a boy.
He was a very ordinary boy, but the place he lived in was not  and so his time there graved onto his memory like the grooves on a record.

This is a memoir of his life there.

Everything in it happened.

The people in it are also real though most names have been changed for obvious reasons.  Some peoples names have not been changed because they were wonderful and I would not change a single syllable for worlds.

If you think you see yourself there, your parents, or grandparents then be aware that it is not necessarily so  it could be just a connection in your head; or not.

The opinions are mine and only that, but there are no fibs.

This was my life, my world and these are my memories. To me it is worth setting down and for a slab of life, worth a few quid; you may disagree.


If however, you have a mind to read them, then here is a link.



http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B...=1&*entries*=0

----------


## John Little

This may be a silly little point I know but I forgot to say Thurso.

The book is mostly set in Thurso.

----------


## John Little

Amazon being amazingly quick, they have made my book available in paperback though they said it could take up to 5 days, it took 5 minutes.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/152275363...0207427&sr=8-2

----------


## crayola

I read your book John and I enjoyed it so very much.

So much of its content may be related to that issue upon which you and I disagree so much.

----------


## stephen1205

I read this book yesterday. this book is really awesome. actually i provide assignment help to the the academic students so i read maximum number of books ,novels and magazines. everyday reading different books  really enhance my vocabulary.

----------


## nevergiveup

....... A Childhood in Hyperborea......Recently read this little gem of a book.....its especially interesting to those born in 50/60s who lived in Thurso and attended school same time as the author....Think it would make a super gift to those far from Caithness who love to reminisce about their childhood and growing up . It certainly reduced me to tears when reading about the authors feelings when his family left his beloved Thurso for good.....

----------


## tonkatojo

> I read this book yesterday. this book is really awesome. actually i provide assignment help
> to the the academic students so i read maximum number of books ,novels and magazines. everyday reading different books really enhance my vocabulary.



I sincerely hope you are jesting regarding helping students,what with the grammar mistakes in the paragraph written above.

----------

